# Please suggest a gaming pc under 70k



## vrjdude94 (Apr 1, 2013)

What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:For gaming,gaming,and only gaming,i need to play games like GTA V,battlefield 3,crysis 3 at full settings

What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:60 to 75k,not more than that

Planning to overclock?
Ans:I want to,but i"m scared because overlock needs more power and i read somewhere that sometimes overlocking causes fire in the cabiner(stupid,i know) but i"m scared

Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 or windows 8
How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:64gb
Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No,i don't have. I want 22 or 24 screen size and 1920x1080 resolution

Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: I don't have anything so i want to buy everything

When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:June or July

 Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Never

Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Jaipur,Ye,i"m buying locally,And i can also shop online if needed

Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:GTX 670 2gb is must,if there is any other better than this so mention it also,and i want intel configuration,amd is nice,but everyone says that intel is better than amd. And i also want i7 3rd generation (3770k). Thank you


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

My suggestion :-

Intel rig

Intel Core i5 3570 @ 12K
Asrock H77 Pro/MVP @ 6.7K
Kingston HyperX Blue 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3.5K
Toshiba 1 TB SATA HDD (DT01ACA100) 7200 RPM, 32 MB Cache, SATA 6 Gbps @ 4.1K
Seasonic Eco 600 600W 80+ Bronze PSU @ 4K
Sapphire HD 7950 3 GB GDDR5 VaporX OC with Boost @ 22K
Dell ST2240L 21.5" 1080P IPS Panel Display @ 8.6K
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.4K
Any good Keyboard @ 2K
Asus 24X SATA DVD R/W @ 1K
Corsair 400R @ 4.6K
Total: 70K

Or

AMD rig

fx 8350 (11000)
MSI 990FXA GD65 (9000)
Sapphire HD7950 (22000)
G.Skill ripjaws or Corsair Vengance 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (4000)
Corsair TX650-M (6000)
WD blue or Seagate barracuda 1 TB (4000)
Asus Optical drive (1000)
Corsair 400R (4600)
Dell ST2240 22" LED (8500)
Gaming KB as per your choice (2000)
Gaming Mouse (1300)

total: 73400

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 1, 2013)

^ Some Changes in the Above Intel Config , 
I5 3470 @ 11k 
Gigabyte GAB75M @ 4k 
Logitech MK200 @ 0.8k 
Now you can Easily have a HD 7970 @ 28k .


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

> everyone says that intel is better than amd.



There is no such thing, both of them have pros and cons . Don't believe such nonsense.

Shiva


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> My suggestion :-
> 
> Intel rig
> 
> ...


 Shiva bro,i need i7,you"r configuration was really nice,but i want intel i7 3rd generation


----------



## draco21 (Apr 1, 2013)

Man try for 7970

Do what wise old owl suggested.....

If required cut on mice and kb but do get 7970

Man try for 7970

Do what wise old owl suggested.....

If required cut on mice and kb but do get 7970

Again u said ur requirement was gaming.....

getting i7+good mobo will cause u to heavily compromise on gpu which is neither required nor good for an only gaming pc


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 1, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Man try for 7970
> 
> Do what wise old owl suggested.....
> 
> ...


Ye man,i"m also thinking that but i"m so confused between GTX 670 and HD 7970,i don't know which one to take -_-


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 2, 2013)

vrjdude94 said:


> Ye man,i"m also thinking that but i"m so confused between GTX 670 and HD 7970,i don't know which one to take -_-



gtx 670 is comparable to hd 7950 boost while 680 is compared to 7970


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> gtx 670 is comparable to hd 7950 boost while 680 is compared to 7970


And what about ups?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2013)

Get the APC 1.1 KVA one. Price is around 4.7 to 5K.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Get the APC 1.1 KVA one. Price is around 4.7 to 5K.



Does he really need 1.1 KVA?? Isn't the 600 V enough??

Shiva


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 2, 2013)

for a gaming PC get the highest gpu power you can afford so getting a 7970 makes sence.

If you go with i7 over the i5 suggested you won't notice any significant performance improvement in gaming.

get these Logitech M100 USB 2.0 Mouse ~ Rs. 390 + Dell USB 104 Quiet Key USB 2.0 ~ Rs. 390 Rs.780

 Please do buy the UPS if your area has power cuts. Cause if you are gaming from a HDD trust me it will crash if on game power fails + tress on PSU & GPU.

So get the KB+Mouse i suggested for now, upgrade later to a gaming components.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 2, 2013)

Intel rig

Intel Core i5 3470 @ 11K
Gigabyte b75 dh3 @ 4K
Kingston HyperX Blue 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3.5K
Toshiba 1 TB SATA HDD (DT01ACA100) 7200 RPM, 32 MB Cache, SATA 6 Gbps @ 4.1K
Seasonic Eco 600 600W 80+ Bronze PSU @ 4K
Sapphire HD 7970 @ 28k .
Dell ST2240L 21.5" 1080P IPS Panel Display @ 8.6K
Logitech mk200 @ 0.7k
Asus 24X SATA DVD R/W @ 1K
Corsair 400R @ 4.6K or CM HAF 912 @4.4k
APC 600v @ 2160
Total: 7260K

Or

AMD rig

fx 8350 (11000)
MSI 990FXA GD65 (9000)
Sapphire HD7970 (28000)
G.Skill ripjaws or Corsair Vengance 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (3000)
Corsair TX650-M (6000)
WD blue or Seagate barracuda 1 TB (4000)
Asus Optical drive (1000)
Corsair 400R (4600)
Dell ST2240 22" LED (8500)
Logitech mk200 (700)
total: 75400


Is this good,if anyone wants to make some changes so please do post


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2013)

AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
Asus M5A97- Rs 6500
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
*GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500*
HDD Toshiba 1TB - Rs 4000
PSU - Corsair TX650V2UK - Rs 5500
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell ST2240L (21.5 inch LED Full HD 1920 x 1080) - Rs 8750 
Mouse Keyboard Logitech - Rs 650

*Total - 72,225*

Its the best rig you can get at and round Rs 70K.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the intel rig??


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2013)

Good but the AMD makes more sense for the money. The Intel with that cheap motherboard is a no no. If at all the Intel get a H77 chipset based motherboard atleast for an i5 for Rs 6200. Dont cut corners when it is a motherboard in question.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

Get the M5A97 Evo R2 @ 7k since it has 6 + 2 Phase and it will help OP in OCing and the Newer Games have started to use more cores , so it would be wise enough to get the FX 8350 than the Intel 3470


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
> Asus M5A97- Rs 6500
> Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
> *GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500*
> ...


Thanks,but is this mother board nice?and what about UPS,electricity often goes in my area so i need ups


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2013)

That motherboard is good but you should go with the Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 at 7K as suggested by Sainatarajan. For UPS, opt for the APC 1.1 KVA model as I suggested earlier.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> That motherboard is good but you should go with the Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 at 7K as suggested by Sainatarajan. For UPS, opt for the APC 1.1 KVA model as I suggested earlier.


Should ibuy gtx 680?,and i don't know which brand to buy for 7970,asus or saphirre there are so many,which is good?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

Get the Sapphire HD 7970 which is cheaper than the GTX 680


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 2, 2013)

The thing is if u are rich and want to spend more money don't want to go to budget side then buy gtx 680 
else settle with hd 7970
680 is better for crysis 3


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2013)

Get the M5A97 EVO R2.0,of course its a great motherboard.HD7970 for a monitor that is refreshing at 60 FPS (DELL S2240L) is absolutely awesome. Buy it! No point getting unnecessarily confused here.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> The thing is if u are rich and want to spend more money don't want to go to budget side then buy gtx 680
> else settle with hd 7970
> 680 is better for crysis 3



xD, i will buy hd 7970 and Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 and,so this is my final decision-

AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
 Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0- Rs 7000
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500
HDD Toshiba 1TB - Rs 4000
PSU - Corsair TX650V2UK - Rs 5500
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell ST2240L (21.5 inch LED Full HD 1920 x 1080) - Rs 8750
Mouse Keyboard Logitech - Rs 650
 APC 1.1 KVA,IDK the cost of this UPS,and how about an intel i7-2600(i won't overclock) and i want to buy 750 watt psu-Cooler Master GX 750 Watts PSU


----------



## draco21 (Apr 2, 2013)

You could try matrix version (performs best but little costlier)

You could try matrix version (performs best but little costlier)


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2013)

No matrix version is not recommended as it does not cost little extra, it is almost 6K costlier than than the Sapphire Dual Fan OC version of HD 7970. The OC version comes with a very good dual slot cooler and can be overclocked very easily.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 2, 2013)

Uhm try getting a custom one like gigabyte windforce etc, I think sapphire one has a stock cooler and pcb.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2013)

Sapphire version has the reference PCB but a Dual Fan copper pipe based custom cooler.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok 6K is too much 

get the sapphire one....

Ok 6K is too much 

get the sapphire one....


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 2, 2013)

vrjdude94 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you want a Cooler master psu, they are blacklisted . Go for the corsair. Regarding ups, the 1.1KVA model costs 5250. Why don't you go for the 600v model - it is 2160rs only??

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

OP dont think that since the name is Cooler Master , it will cool down ur pc. It is one of the many blacklisted PSUs. Check the PSU section for more info. Corsair, Seasonic are very good brands.


----------



## vkl (Apr 2, 2013)

^^Cooler master GX series is fine,so is Silent Pro series.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol,You all confused me again


----------



## vkl (Apr 2, 2013)

TX650v2,tx750v2 are fine.You can go with those.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 3, 2013)

I want 750 watt psu shiva,if cooler master one is not so good,then i don't know other brands,please suggest me


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 3, 2013)

Corsair . Go for the Corsair TX650-M (6000rs) model.

Shiva


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 3, 2013)

You are fine with the TX650V2. If at all you might just get the TX750V2 too. Dont get the M versions they are not as good as the V2.

Cooler Master Silent Pro is a great PSU. I used to have 1000 watter (SP Gold) and it was awesome.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Apr 5, 2013)

@vrjdude94>> So, what is the final config you arrived at? Pls post.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 11, 2013)

First of all,sorry for replying late,in my area all the lines of internet were removed because of some reasons but they have been reset,and i wanna ask something,do i need a cpu cooler?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 11, 2013)

vrjdude94 said:


> First of all,sorry for replying late,in my area all the lines of internet were removed because of some reasons but they have been reset,and i wanna ask something,do i need a cpu cooler?


if you are going for FX 8350  *AND* overclocking a CPU Cooler is a must.CM Hyper 212 EVO is what you should get


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 12, 2013)

No,i wont overclock,do i still need a cpu cooler?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

vrjdude94 said:


> No,i wont overclock,do i still need a cpu cooler?


No. But if your are getting an fx 8350, chances are very high that you will overclock it in future. Getting a cpu cooler won.t send you back by 10k or so; it's just ~4k investment for a cool system. However, if your are absolutely sure that you will never look towards overclocking in future, then you may stick to the sto


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2013)

Spoiler






shivakanth.sujit said:


> My suggestion :-
> 
> Intel rig
> 
> ...






+1 to AMD Rig


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is my final decision
AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
Asus M5A97- Rs 6500
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500
HDD Toshiba 1TB - Rs 4000
PSU - Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX750M - 80 PLUS Bronze Certified 750 Watt PSU - Rs 7590
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell ST2240L (21.5 inch LED Full HD 1920 x 1080) - Rs 8750
Mouse Keyboard Logitech - Rs 650
APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA 230V (BR1100CI-IN) 1.1 KVA UPS-5490
Total=80255
My budget has already increased by 5k,but i will manage,and i"m thinking to buy cpu cooler in the future if i will overclock,now i can't because i don't have enough money for other components.I think this a good gaming rig,i hope it will play all the new games at high settings,Thank you all for helping me


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

Change the psu to tx 650v2 instead of 650m.

Change the psu to tx 650v2 instead of 650m.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 12, 2013)

Get the M5A97 evo R2


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2013)

For PSU, you can also opt for Seasonic PSUs which are cheaper but offers same quality as Corsair. In fact Seasonic is the OEM for TX V2 series CORSAIR PSU.

Seasonic SS-750SJ 750W 80+ PSU is available around 5.6K in Theitwares.com. It will reduce your budget by 2K. 2ndly there is no need to buy cooler right away if your budget isn't permitting you. The AMD stock cooler which comes with FX octacore processors are of very good quality and comes with three copper heat pipe. From Asus Utility provided with the Driver utility, you can select the Turbo Profile for CPU Fan speed or create your own profile for overclocking. If configured properly, mild overclocking is possible with it; you can reach 4.2 to 4.3 GHz stable.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 13, 2013)

The TX-M made by CWT is not as good when compared to the Corsair TXV2 made by Seasonic. The problem is you skip reading post posted for your good.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 13, 2013)

AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
Asus M5A97- Rs 6500
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500
HDD Toshiba 1TB - Rs 4000
PSU - Seasonic SS-750JS 750 Watts PSU-5,600
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell ST2240L (21.5 inch LED Full HD 1920 x 1080) - Rs 8750
Mouse Keyboard Logitech - Rs 650
APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA 230V (BR1100CI-IN) 1.1 KVA UPS-5490
Total=77815

Okay,so i changed the PSU,is it okay now?,And is my cabinet okay?,will hd 79790 fit in it?and how much load can my ups take?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 13, 2013)

You just have to change the mobo to M5A97 EVO R2 . I cant say this again and again...

And the monitor should be S2240L which has IPS display...


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 13, 2013)

i can't find the price of M5A97 EVO R2,and yes i will buy the S2240L monitor,it costs around 9k

Also,if anyone knows some sites where i can buy computer components cheaply,some parts which i want are not available at flipkart.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 13, 2013)

M.D Computers Kolkata. Google.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

Evo r2.0 costs 6.9k.

Evo r2.0 costs 6.9k.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 13, 2013)

AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
Asus M5A97 EVO R2- Rs 6900
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500
HDD Toshiba 1TB - Rs 4000
PSU - Seasonic SS-750JS 750 Watts PSU-5,600
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell S2240L (21.5 inch LED Full HD 1920 x 1080) - Rs 8750
Mouse Keyboard Logitech - Rs 650
APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA 230V (BR1100CI-IN) 1.1 KVA UPS-5490
Total=78215

Fine now?,I will later buy steel series keyboard and laser mouse and a cpu cooler because i will overclock.Thank you all for your help,if anyone wants to make any change so please post.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 13, 2013)

You can go with it.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 13, 2013)

Then i"m gonna buy this rig.Thank you.I will go after a week to the computer shop,also if anyone knows any place in jaipur where i can get all these components at a low price so please tell.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

vrjdude94 said:


> AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11000
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2- Rs 6900
> Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 3450
> GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 - Rs 28,500
> ...


get Asus optical drive instead of Samsung. Asus OPD have very low failure rate. Cost: 1000


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 13, 2013)

Okay....wise old owl and harshilsharma, do you know any shop in jaipur where i can get cheap computer components,i am going to buy from raisar plaza,but i don't know for how much they will sell..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

vrjdude94 said:


> Okay....*wise old owl* and harshilsharma, do you know any shop in jaipur where i can get cheap computer components,i am going to buy from raisar plaza,but i don't know for how much they will sell..


> "wise old owl" is just a user title, not a member's name.

> No, I don't know any shop in Jaipur.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 13, 2013)

The Samsung SH-S223-F is the best Optical Transport that you will ever find in the Indian market. It is made by Samsung and Toshiba in collaboration. It will beat any Asus hands down. Asus are not made by Asus at all,they are 3rd party drives marketed by Asus. The Samsung has the most silent and vibration free disk loader mechanism . As a audio enthusiast I know a thing or two about drive mechanisms. Of all my OPD this is by far the best.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 13, 2013)

^Thanks for the info.


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lmfao,i thought "wise old owl" is the name,sorry about that,and i will buy samsung opd....and the configuration i mentioned above


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 13, 2013)

"Wise old Owl " is just the user title like what you have as " Right off the Assembly Line"... You can change this if you want


----------



## vrjdude94 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lawl,i understand now.


----------

